# hi new in town and could do with some help!



## dunk8888 (Sep 20, 2009)

hi! new in town and new to fancy mice so any info tips chat would be great.i live near preston so would prob join preston mouse club.looking for new stock satin or pearl.many thanks .dunk


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & Welcome to the forum
:welcomeany


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  I think the Preston club is about to become part of another club, remember reading a thread about it on here a while back.


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Hallo and welcome


----------

